# Cello to Viola



## Amalia

I played cello when I was younger for about 8 years, and played in various orchestras. I never felt like cello is my type of instrument and it is heavy to carry around.

I am now 27 and thinking about learning how to play the Viola. They are tuned the same and I know how to read C clef vaguely, but would it be a crime to play in F clef? 

Had anyone made this transition and can guide me?


----------



## Vasks

No viola music uses the bass clef (F clef). It's alto clef and treble only.


----------



## wkasimer

Amalia said:


> Had anyone made this transition and can guide me?


I haven't, but FWIW, one of the cellists in my community orchestra made the transition (both because she was tired of shlepping the cello, and also because of a chronic viola shortage). She made the transition pretty easily.


----------



## Amalia

Yes, but technically it would be possible since It’s a mini version of a cello?


----------



## Amalia

Vasks said:


> No viola music uses the bass clef (F clef). It's alto clef and treble only.


Yes, but technically it would be possible since It's a mini version of a cello?


----------



## Vasks

Amalia said:


> Yes, but technically it would be possible since It's a mini version of a cello?


That's not the way to think about it, Amalia. The viola is an octave higher than the cello. If you rewrote viola alto clef music into the bass clef you would be reading ledger lines all day long. Nothing would lie on the staff.


----------



## Enthalpy

Bass clef would be meaningful if writing the viola as an instrument transposing an octave higher.

It's only that... Viola music is not written that way. You won't rewrite all stuff: it takes more time than reading the new clefs and learning to read them.

And also: when switching to a new instrument, the clef is only a small part of the effort. Right wrist higher for lower strings, different bow pressure and speed, and so on, take more time than learning a new clef. The choice of fingers differs also a lot because the strings are shorter.

Yes, learn several instruments. The viola is very much in demand. The bassoon too, and it uses the same clefs as the cello, but its technique differs more and it's difficult and expensive.


----------

